# Details of Metal Slipper - Asian origin?



## beendiggin (Apr 18, 2010)

I told Bram I would post some  pics of this slipper I dug yesterday.  It is really detailed.  Anybody want to guess on it's origin or use?


----------



## beendiggin (Apr 18, 2010)

Side view of the slipper


----------



## beendiggin (Apr 18, 2010)

Underside view.


----------



## beendiggin (Apr 18, 2010)

I was able to identify lily pads, and flowers, cat-tails, two storks,  a turtle and a fish.  It's a lot to see on a small item.  I used a magnifying glass to see it all. No makers marks though.


----------



## Poison_Us (Apr 18, 2010)

Probably came from a doll of some sort.  I don't think that it was a nick-knack, but perhaps.Not much else it could be, that I can think of.


----------



## madman (Apr 18, 2010)

IM THINKING DOLL OR TOY, WHATEVER IT IS, ITS A COOL  "NEAT STUFF  FIND!


----------



## passthebottle (Apr 18, 2010)

Hi beendiggin, interesting object if it is a shoe.  I'm probably way off but could that a wall sconce or something that was meant to hang up for flowers. [8|]


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 18, 2010)

Greetings Paul,

 That's a great find to my way of thinking. I think it's a purely decorative piece for m'lady's chamber. Perhaps it once graced a dresser of side table. It's a nicely detailed rendering of a Damask slipper. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


From.
 Can you tell what kinda metal or metals it is? What are the dimensions? You surely gave it a nice cleanup. I'm guessing a late Victorian piece.

 I think this may be a Prince Albert style slipper. Here's a photo of the Prince Consort and the Queen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


From. The Prince was a bit of a progressive and leading fashionista of his day. He was the man behind the Crystal Palace Exhibition of 1851.

 "For the English speaking world, the earliest record of the word slipperâ€ was recorded in English in 1478, deriving from the verb to slip, describing a type of footwear one slips into.  The traditional British slipper of the Victorian era is the Albert slipper, named after Price Albert, of course, and is a velvet slipper with plain leather sole and quilted silk lining. It was worn about the house, particularly with black tie at the time but in modern or fashionable use is worn sometimes outside in informal settings." From. 

 There's an interesting history of Daniel Green, a New York felt slipper pioneer, over here.

 I really enjoy seeing these kinda finds. Thanks.




From.


----------



## sloughduck (Apr 19, 2010)

Hi,
  I have collected match holders for years.This would have had a mate mounted on a metal back.One held good matches the other spent matches.You could strike a kitchen match on the rough surface of the slipper or metal back plate.


----------



## sloughduck (Apr 19, 2010)

I am going to try for a picture of mine


----------

